# cutting case question



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2003)

Whats up guys. I got a new thermaltake soprano case and come to it, my power supply is too big to fit in. I will have to cut part of the metal bracket that hold the power supply in(the lip most likely) so i will be able to slide the supply in. What is the best thing to use. I was thinking dremel but there is a problem. My board is kinda stuck in there now. I screwed in the screws that hold the mobo up from the case then i screwed the board in but on 2 of the screws they just keep spinning bc i guess the screws that hold the board up are just spinning also and i cant seem to get them out. So I would have to use the dremel with the board in there. does this seem too dangerous? If i cover the board up and everything else in the case so no scraps fall in. im just not sure if it would send any static electricity through the case or not.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

The Dremel is not a good idea with the board still in, any metal filings that get on the board will short it out, even if it is covered it's not worth the risk. Filings could sit on the bottom of the case and when you turn it upright they will get on the mobo.
I don't know what this case is like but can you cut it with Tinsnips and bend the part out of the way.
Best bet is to remove the board.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2003)

could i get these at home depot?

I found these, they should work. http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...ID=ccegaddeglehemhcgelceffdfgidglo.0&MID=9876


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Well that link brought up wine cellar and timber kits...
But Kori made an excellent suggestion. You can by metal snippers or whatever they are called for about 10$. I just bought a nice one at Home Depot a few months ago to modify one of my cases - worked good. Spend the estra few $ and dont get the ones for 3.99.... :wink:


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

to go all pro sight

compusa sells "special computer case cutters" for around 12$ i believe so check that out. I couldnt find them online but they had them at the Tysons corner store(where do you live in VA?) i can help u out im in the Northern part to be exact in Reston


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

Find a local electrician with a "knockout" cutter or Conduit Size Slug-Splitter. They'll punch right through a computer case and give you a perfect circle.

MD


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm guessing that the screws are stripped....simply apply a little pulling force as your turn them CCW out, you should then be able to get them out and remove the mobo. If they are loose you may be able to slip something under the head of the screw (non metalic) and pry the screw up a little while turning it out....trick is not to damage the mobo in the process, a credit card or something should do depending on how loose they are.


----------



## Paul_282 (Feb 16, 2005)

It might be worth trying a nibbler? It'll take along time, but theres no risks and the edge will need less effort to smooth out.... just a thought...


----------

